# As the World Terns



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

Here goes.....I'll let these guys grow!!!!!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice collection you have man


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

some more


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

magnificent! they're really TERNing me on!







you've got awesome pygos.


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

dutchfrompredator said:


> magnificent! they're really TERNing me on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicely done!!

Thanks for the kind words Dutch


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

sweet, love the color on those piraya.


----------



## deeboi (Mar 7, 2003)

The TERN fits in well. Very nice! AWESOME and AMAZING shoal you got there. Nice Piraya too btw.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice.

What are you feeding them (dead fish on the bottom)?


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

Those are "climbing perch" that I pick up from one of the local markets. They sell them whole with the heads cut.....normally the terns demolish them immediately, but just before feeding I introduced a new large tern into the tank. Hence, everyones on edge and the food is being ignored. 
I'll see how long before hunger takes over....


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

:rasp: Since the world was *tern*ing i think something fell and hit you on the head!!! you forgot the Cariba :rasp:

sweet looking piraya and terns!!!


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

very nice


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Sweet collection keep it up


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice color on the PIRAYAS.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

All your pygo's are very good and healthy looking, my compliments









How big are the Piraya's?


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Beautiful fish and remember...One good Tern deserves another!!!!


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Very nice. Good humeral spot on your Caribe.


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments.









The piraya range from about 5-10 inches.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Im Jealous
















Great fish Leon !!! and thanks for the screensaver ...3rd pic down , def a POTM winner


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

ternerific but those pirayas


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn! Lookit those colors


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

very nice fish

water wolf


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

Harley, When are you going to grace us with some pics of your monsters.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

i love it


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

i think terns and piraya are beuatiful fish to mix together! nice collection there!


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Wow !!! Very nice collection you have


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

They all look great man...


----------

